# DVC Rental & Dining Plan



## RahRah (May 17, 2009)

I've been trying to get this question answered and no one over on DIS has replied, so I thought I'd try here!

I'm considering renting at a DVC resort over Christmas and from what I've been able to figure out, I can put a dining plan on the rental (through the owner) - the Disney Dining Plan and the Disney Deluxe Dining Plan....so, my question is - can I put the Premium or Platinum plans on our reservation?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## refumpcpa (May 17, 2009)

*Don't see why not*

You, if you're trading in, or the owner if you are a guest would have to call member services and add it to the reservation.  You pay for it at check in.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 17, 2009)

RahRah said:


> I've been trying to get this question answered and no one over on DIS has replied, so I thought I'd try here!
> 
> I'm considering renting at a DVC resort over Christmas and from what I've been able to figure out, I can put a dining plan on the rental (through the owner) - the Disney Dining Plan and the Disney Deluxe Dining Plan....so, my question is - can I put the Premium or Platinum plans on our reservation?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



If you book directly via Disney (not a rental via an owner) you can get the Premium or Platinum plans.

DVC members who book using their DVC points and RCI/II exchangers only have access to the following plans:
* 2009 Disney Quick Service Dining Plan - $29.99 per night, per Guest ages 10+  / $8.99 per night, per Guest ages 3-9 
* 2009 Disney Dining Plan - $39.99 per night, per Guest ages 10+ / $10.99 per night, per Guest ages 3-9 
* 2009 Disney Deluxe Dining Plan - $71.99 per night, per Guest ages 10+ / $20.99 per night, per Guest ages 3-9 
* 2009 Disney Wine & Dine Plan - $39.99 per villa, per night  (NOTE: Disney Wine & Dine Plan must be purchased in conjunction with either 2009 Disney Dining Plan or 2009 Disney Deluxe Dining Plan.)
NOTE: The Premium and Platinum plans are not listed as an option on the members only website.


----------



## RahRah (May 18, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> If you book directly via Disney (not a rental via an owner) you can get the Premium or Platinum plans.
> 
> DVC members who book using their DVC points and RCI/II exchangers only have access to the following plans:
> * 2009 Disney Quick Service Dining Plan - $29.99 per night, per Guest ages 10+  / $8.99 per night, per Guest ages 3-9
> ...



Darn!

I had a feeling that they weren't offered to DVC....now I have to figure out if it's worth actually booking through Disney or not!  Thanks for the reply though!


----------



## joestein (May 18, 2009)

It is worth it.

Some of the counter service meals we had for a family of 4 (2 adults & 2 children) came to $60 (wolfgang Pucks, Mexico & Cookes of Dublin) and many of dinners we had were over $100.  Plus the snacks easily make up the cost of $100 per day.

Even a meal at the relaitively cheap (and pretty crappy) Mama Melrose came out to $70

Joe


----------



## GadgetRick (May 18, 2009)

Different people will tell you different things as to whether it's worth it. We used to get the plan everytime we went, now, I won't get it. The main reason is the plan is good for places on property, however, because of this, they all tend to be crowded and, unless you plan your meals out months in advance, you may find yourself unable to get into any of the sit down places and be stuck with counter service.

I've also found the quality of the food throughout Disney World to have gone downhill drastically since the plan was introduced.

OTOH, it is a great value if you don't mind eating on the property and you can plan out in advance. You really can't beat the value of it.


----------



## RahRah (May 18, 2009)

joestein said:


> It is worth it.
> 
> Some of the counter service meals we had for a family of 4 (2 adults & 2 children) came to $60 (wolfgang Pucks, Mexico & Cookes of Dublin) and many of dinners we had were over $100.  Plus the snacks easily make up the cost of $100 per day.
> 
> ...



I don't want to be paying $650+ a night for Grand Floridian or Contemporary....that's my issue!  If I booked in with DVC points, it's about 50% off the quotes I'm getting with Disney for BLT and/or AKV......but I really want the Platinum Dining for Christmas!

I wouldn't do Disney without at least the deluxe dining plan....totally worth it - but for Christmas we absolutely want to do the Platinum Dining Plan....and it looks like we'll need to bite the bullet and book through Disney since I can't add it as a plan if I rent DVC points.  Right now we're looking at maybe renting DVC points for my parents, sister, BIL and my neice & nephew to be in a 2-bedroom at AKV with the DxDP and then DH and me do the Platinum package in a room at AKL since we're the only ones who are looking to do all the activities with that one.  Decisions, decisions!


----------

